# MSI launches new Intel ‘Skylake’ 100-series based H170/B150/H110 PRO Series motherboards



## prateekpunj (Oct 9, 2015)

MSI, world leading in motherboard technology, is proud to announce its latest additions to the PRO Series motherboards line, the H170/B150 and H110 based motherboards. With 30 models available in Mini-ITX, microATX and ATX size, the new MSI Z170/H170/B150 and H110 PRO Series motherboards are geared towards business solutions and help to increase productivity greatly. The Windows 10 WHQL certified PRO Series motherboards offer the best in stability, security and reliability and present a plethora of new features and improvements as well as technical ingenuity.


Go to MSI Global - The best gaming gear maker in the world for more information on all MSI Z170/H170/B150/H110 motherboards.

*s21.postimg.org/c0zfxu77b/PC_mate.jpg

Productivity
*s15.postimg.org/o4t2h7j13/ddr4.jpg
	Unique DDR4 Boost technology is designed with optimized traces and fully isolated memory circuitry. This design ensures the memory signals stay pure for optimal performance and stability.
	Fast storage with Turbo M.2, SATA Express and Turbo U.2, delivering next generation NVMe SSD performance with transfer speeds up to 32 Gb/s.
	Explore the greatly improved, award-winning CLICK BIOS 5 and use it to tune your system to maximum performance. MSI CLICK BIOS 5 is the next generation UEFI BIOS with optimizations for Windows 10.
	MSI M-Cloud is a convenient and secure way of saving personal files in the cloud which simplifies complicated settings with a user friendly interface and is easy to learn.
	Supports the new Intel® Small Business Advantage and Small Business Basics solutions which are unique, customizable solutions that helps improve small businesses data security, maximizes employee productivity and boosts overall office computers' performance.



Reliability
*s14.postimg.org/ks0q2fcvh/reliability.jpg
	Military Class 4 components, supported by Guard-Pro, ensure the highest standard in stability and reliability.
	Clever solutions such as EZ Debug LED, Overvoltage Protection and VGA Armor make the PRO Series motherboards easy to work with for system integrators.
	Benefit from great compatibility and a worryfree user experience when using Microsoft Windows 8 / 8.1 or Windows 10 with MSI PRO Series motherboards. MSI is world's first motherboard manufacturer to receive official Microsoft Windows 10 WHQL certification.



Enhanced Experience
*s3.postimg.org/iuyavlq5b/aduio_boost.jpg  With Audio Boost we're delivering the highest sound quality through the use of premium quality audio components. So you can enjoy breathtaking, crystal clear sound through 6-channel Audio or high impendence headphones.
	Transferring your office files, favorite audio files and videos over USB has never been faster. USB 

*s10.postimg.org/g88odwpk5/sub3_1.jpg 3.1 Gen2 enables lightning fast transfer speeds up to 10Gb/s, 2x faster compared to USB 3.0.
	Supporting professional monitors, televisions, beamers and other displays, a legacy DVI and/or VGA video output is featured. 

*s30.postimg.org/kcfw9hmvx/4kuhd.jpgEnjoy crisp clear 4K UHD (2160p ultra-high definition) video playback with HDMI or DP.


MSI's new Z170/H170/B150/H110 PRO Series motherboards for Intel 6th Generation core processors deliver an unprecedented choice of technical features and clever business solutions. Make your life easier and boost your business with the super stable, reliable and long-lasting PRO Series motherboards.


Check out all MSI Z170/H170/B150/H110 PRO Series motherboards below or go to MSI.com:

*s27.postimg.org/8nmc07y77/h100_series.jpg


----------

